# Warning do not use



## jaycee05 (Sep 24, 2012)

I posted this in general, but posting here too, a product called House keepers carpet freshener from Morrisons has poisoned 2 cats at least, one is at the vets very ill, 
Some ingredients in are toxic to cats ,according to vet looking after the ill cat


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

jaycee05 said:


> I posted this in general, but posting here too, a product called House keepers carpet freshener from Morrisons has poisoned 2 cats at least, one is at the vets very ill,
> Some ingredients in are toxic to cats ,according to vet looking after the ill cat


Thanks for the "heads up" ,I never use the stuff myself but there may be some out there who do,and this might just save them the heartache of losing a cat.


----------



## Jannor (Oct 26, 2013)

Hope it gets withdrawn.

Luckily I don't tend to use that stuff or the plug in things because of allergies, but a lot do


----------



## Cazzer (Feb 1, 2010)

Thanks for the warning. Not that I use it. Poor cats (and owners). Hope the poorly one pulls through x


----------



## moggiemum (Mar 28, 2013)

bump , i never use anything like this , hope the cat pulls through


----------



## fi91 (May 21, 2013)

Thanks for the warning - I sometimes use carpet fresheners but after reading this I'm not using them again. Not worth the risk. I hope the cats get better soon as this must be so distressing for the owners. Are there no warnings on the product (I've seen ones that say not to use if you have birds/fish in the house)??


----------



## robedha (Jun 29, 2013)

I'm sure there will be a lot of other people having problems with this. It is advertised as being for 'pet lovers' so most will pick it up with no consideration as to what chemicals it has in it and what sort of harm they can do.


----------



## jaycee05 (Sep 24, 2012)

If I hear or see anything else I will update, I have used the neutradol in the past, but not with cats around,


----------



## Mum to Missy (Aug 13, 2013)

Thanks for the warning, like many others I never use the stuff but Mum is always using similar things on her carpet, so I'll warn her :thumbsup:


----------



## kategod (Feb 13, 2014)

Tbh unless your cat has a problem using (or not using) the litter tray I have no idea why you would want to use a carpet freshener - exactly how do they make the carpet less than fragrant?

If your cat has had a toilet mishap, there are pet-safe disinfectants which are much safer and probably more effective at removing the smell.


----------



## vivien (Jul 20, 2009)

Thank you for the heads up. So sad 2 people have lost their cats  I hope the other poor soul pulls through. I don't use anything but carpet cleaner 1001 mousse if there are any marks on the carpet or I use my steamer once a week. Thank goodness you put this on as there could be people who may have bought this. Another product to avoid is those air fresheners with the sticks coming our I can't remember what they are called. I read somewhere that a cat got burns on it's back after some being knocked over.

Viv xx


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

kategod said:


> *Tbh unless your cat has a problem using (or not using) the litter tray I have no idea why you would want to use a carpet freshener *- exactly how do they make the carpet less than fragrant?
> 
> If your cat has had a toilet mishap, there are pet-safe disinfectants which are much safer and probably more effective at removing the smell.


Don't think the product is used for this,it is a general "freshener" used on carpets by some to make the room smell nice ,or not


----------



## jaycee05 (Sep 24, 2012)

It is a carpet freshener for use where pets are,it shows a cat and dog on the front, sorry no good and copying and pasting or I would,
The cat in question which belongs to the person who put the warning on facebook has recovered, she hasn't said what the toxic ingredients are, but is reporting it to trading standards
I have messaged her to try to find out more


----------



## jaycee05 (Sep 24, 2012)

Just found a comment about this on Dogsey, a website for dog lovers, the comments were from 2008 so this carpet freshener isn't new it seems, someone on thee says she uses it and its really good, no side effects, so maybe depends on the animal, who may have a sensitivity to it,
I will still try to find out the ingredients, as the cat owner says the vet said there were 2 that were toxic to cats


----------



## cuddlycats (Nov 4, 2013)

30 years ago when I had my first flat , I had a jack russel named tammy ,
I used shake an vac as it had pet friendly on the package , 
the next day tammy was very lethargic and wouldn't eat , I phoned the vets who said bath her quickly and don't let her near the carpet and to keep hoovering .
luckily she got better in a few days ,but I have never used anything like this since .
I was 18 and didn't even think of complaining to shake and vac , but the vet said they had a few cases in a month and would recommend any one steer clear of it , 
I always remember how she was and even hate the shake an vac adverts ,


----------



## jaycee05 (Sep 24, 2012)

cuddlycats said:


> 30 years ago when I had my first flat , I had a jack russel named tammy ,
> I used shake an vac as it had pet friendly on the package ,
> the next day tammy was very lethargic and wouldn't eat , I phoned the vets who said bath her quickly and don't let her near the carpet and to keep hoovering .
> luckily she got better in a few days ,but I have never used anything like this since .
> ...


Thanks for posting this, I have used shake n vac before when no animals were around, I think maybe these carpet fresheners affect some animals but not all, but not worth risking


----------

